# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Помогите !!! нужна обработка для загрузки из Excel

## rodon7160

Последний шанс инвалиду не потерять работу...
очень нужна рабочая обработка для загрузки приходов из Excel в УТ 11.2.3

----------


## Svetlana_K

Если еще актуально пишите на почту. пришлю ssss-v@Yandex.ru

----------


## Dimyk

Добрый день!
Вот эти могут загружать дополнительные сведения:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120961/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96398/

Спасибо!

dimaresh@gmail.com

----------


## hellring

Добрый день!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
интересует вот эта обработка если можно могли бы скинуть?

----------


## 2299042

Здравствуйте! Вы нашли обработку ?

Добрый день!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596761/
интересует вот эта обработка если можно могли бы скинуть?

----------


## aslay

http://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nom...excel-ili-dbf/ не она? а то могу поделится

----------


## Ania13

Ребята, мне тоже нужна обработка exel, помогите плиз

----------

